# TiVo Stream 4K $39.99



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

Is this the lowest price it has been since it was released?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, but they haven't really fixed much in terms of bugs. Basically just 1 update since release.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Walmart has it for $39.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Still not worth it for that price. Its a botched up Streamer with no fixes in sight.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Yet many seem to be fairly happy with it. Go figure. 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

Pay your money and take your choice. I choose TS4K for one TV .. and CCGTV for the other .. So far, TS4K has the edge because of the remote. $40 seems well worth it to me.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I got the CCGTV and the TS4K and still ended up reverting back to Fire Stick 4K which is snappier and more reliable for me.


----------



## mschnebly (Feb 21, 2011)

moyekj said:


> I got the CCGTV and the TS4K and still ended up reverting back to Fire Stick 4K which is snappier and more reliable for me.


I also have an Apple TV4k along with those others. The Fire Stick 4k and the ATV4k just always work with no problems. Fast and dependable.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

dbpaddler said:


> Yet many seem to be fairly happy with it. Go figure.


If I needed another one, I'd jump on that $39 dollar deal: Both of my TS4Ks have been reliable and perform well.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Most of the stuff I am unhappy with really is not the fault of the TS4K. Lack of Atmos or at least DD+ I have learned is almost always a fault of the provider...not the streamer. Black screen and lack of Android home page has been fixed. This little streamer has been solid for the past month. My biggest issue is I cant keep track of my weekly shows other than Star Trek and Mandalorian.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

The ChromecastGTV works fine as a streaming device, but I hate the remote every time I pick it up. I still get several seconds of a black loading screen too, when I return to the home screen. I've actually starting using some voice commands with it from my Google hub to avoid using the remote. If the 4k Fire sticks would control the audio on my AVR, I would go back to it.

I really really like the TS4K on my 1080p office tv, but until they fix the HDR switching, it's a no go as my primary device.


----------



## jgolden (Feb 17, 2003)

Jim1348 said:


> Is this the lowest price it has been since it was released?
> 
> View attachment 55491


$39.00 @ Amazon (Free next day delivery w/Prime)


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

jgolden said:


> $39.00 @ Amazon (Free next day delivery w/Prime)


I had an Amazon gift card, so I just ordered this. I'm not sure how or if it is better than anything else out there. I have a Firestick. 
The marketing of it is lost on me between the old Stream and this new one and any other "stick" out there.
Does this allow you to stream from your Tivo DVR's, as well?
I know you probably think these are dumb questions. I've read through this thread and elsewhere, but still don't quite get it.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

No other streaming stick has the Tivo remote. To me, that is worth the price. You'll soon discover that this "Tivo Dongle device" has nothing to do with Tivo DVR's. But it does a nice job streaming Netflix, Prime, Disney+, HBO/Max etc. for me.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

xberk said:


> No other streaming stick has the Tivo remote. To me, that is worth the price. You'll soon discover that this "Tivo Dongle device" has nothing to do with Tivo DVR's. But it does a nice job streaming Netflix, Prime, Disney+, HBO/Max etc. for me.


Ahhh, okay. Shoot, about it not streaming from a Tivo DVR. Good point about the remote because the firestick remote is really bad.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

xberk said:


> So far, TS4K has the edge because of the remote.


Do the number keys on the remote work for entering in numbers in the streaming apps? Lots of the streaming apps only seem to accept input through their on-screen keyboard where you have to use the arrow keys to move around on screen. Like if you had numbers in your YouTube login, could you press the numbers on the remote or would you have to use the arrow keys to move the number spots on the on-screen keyboard? And for apps which have numbered channels (like PlutoTV), can you jump to a channel by using the remote numpad?


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I bought one on a whim and set it up today. Jury is still out. I like the concept of all my shows in one app, to but it doesn't support everything. 

We love YouTube TV, and don't see us switching to sling. I'm not even sure if they are really comparable services.

I also wanted more of the old TiVo interface that I loved instead of huge thumbnails of shows... I prefer a list, and then episodes. 

I didn't spend a lot of time with it before I went back to my roku.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

dthmj said:


> I bought one on a whim and set it up today. Jury is still out. I like the concept of all my shows in one app, to but it doesn't support everything.
> 
> We love YouTube TV, and don't see us switching to sling. I'm not even sure if they are really comparable services.
> 
> ...


Sling is expensive. I don't need all those channels. That's why I dropped cable and went with Tivo OTA.


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

dthmj said:


> I bought one on a whim and set it up today. Jury is still out. I like the concept of all my shows in one app, to but it doesn't support everything.
> 
> We love YouTube TV, and don't see us switching to sling. I'm not even sure if they are really comparable services.
> 
> ...


You can still use Youtube TV, you are not forced to use Sling


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

Alex_7 said:


> You can still use Youtube TV, you are not forced to use Sling


I don't use Youtube TV, either. I don't feel I need it. So, I will mostly be using the device for Netflix and DisneyPlus which I pay for, and Hulu and Prime, which I get through my mobile plan.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Alex_7 said:


> You can still use Youtube TV, you are not forced to use Sling


I can use the app, but it doesn't aggregate the shows from YouTube TV in the My Shows section, and doesn't show them in the live guide.

It also doesn't support Showtime.


----------



## Rodney (Jan 26, 2002)

I see that TiVo Stream 4K is now at $39.00 on Amazon.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Do you get a bag of chip with the purchase.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

EWiser said:


> Do you get a bag of chip with the purchase.


No, you get exlax.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I could not live on streaming alone. Because...Simply not enough content combined with the effort to get to a show, check it out; go elsewhere, go back to the first show cuz your second choice didnt cut it and...in spite of sports looking much better on streaming than on Xfinity, I watch sports on cable so I can rewind and all other trick play. Is it Prime or Netflix that has 15 and 30 second trick play? Eventually maybe streaming will equal dvr capability in trick play...2 yrs minimum.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I just bought it for $29.99 direct from TIVO


----------



## ButchKy (Sep 19, 2002)

My local Walmart still had them for $15.00 on clearance. Picked up two yesterday.


----------



## ric hardt (Jan 9, 2019)

I just purchased one of these, mainly as I miss the Tivo style remote, even if it is smaller than standard. Is the remote bluetooth and is there any chance it might be able to pair with another device like a a FireTV? Is there any significance to the price drop other than low demand. Any chance these things are on the verge of being discontinued?


----------

